# What Blades for Mower?



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

I have a Husqvarna 46" riding mower. This is what I'll be using to mow the new reno with. I have mulching blades on it now. They need replaced for sure as I scalped with them and they're just getting old and worn.

My question is should I buy mulching blades again or just a standard blade? Any recommendations?


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

pennstater2005 said:


> I have a Husqvarna 46" riding mower. This is what I'll be using to mow the new reno with. I have mulching blades on it now. They need replaced for sure as I scalped with them and they're just getting old and worn.
> 
> My question is should I buy mulching blades again or just a standard blade? Any recommendations?


Do you plan on mulching your lawn?


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

I always mulch mow. So last time I bought that type of blade. Just wondering what else is out there.


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

I don't have a rotary so I can't be of too much help but I have heard good things about this blade.......Gator Blades


----------



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

From what I've found, standard mulching blades are better for grass mulching and Gators are better for Fall leaf mulching.


----------



## saabo (Jun 29, 2017)

I have Gator blades on my Ariens ZTR and I love them! They are a little wider and a little thicker which to me means that they will last longer. I have heard the same thing about them only being good for leaf mulching but, I have had very good results. The discharge is a lot smaller and disperses better. YMMV.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

The gator blades look nice but after looking on Amazon and other places I'm having difficulty find them for my 46" Husqvarna. And the ones I did find said they were a touch too long and were actually hitting off of each other. If I can find them I'll probably get them. I have the 5 star pattern on my mower for the bolt attachment. Thanks all!


----------



## Ridgerunner (May 16, 2017)

I had the Sear's version of the Husqvarna 46". Not sure if it's the same model as yours, but the 46" deck was rated the best mulching and cutting deck by CR at the time. It really did do an excellent job. I tried the Gator blades on it, but was unhappy with them as they left a windrow. I found the OEM mulching blades to be superior. Before I upgraded for snow plowing and gave the mower to my son, I was using "high lift" blades which worked quite well for mulching IMO. That machine gave a great cut for a rotary rider. Still does.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

Ridgerunner said:


> I had the Sear's version of the Husqvarna 46". Not sure if it's the same model as yours, but the 46" deck was rated the best mulching and cutting deck by CR at the time. It really did do an excellent job. I tried the Gator blades on it, but was unhappy with them as they left a windrow. I found the OEM mulching blades to be superior. Before I upgraded for snow plowing and gave the mower to my son, I was using "high lift" blades which worked quite well for mulching IMO. That machine gave a great cut for a rotary rider. Still does.


The high lift blades seem easier to find. I actually get little windrows with the mulching blades I have now. You didn't get those with the high lift ones?


----------



## Ridgerunner (May 16, 2017)

I too was getting slight windrows with the OEM mulching blades. That's why I tried the gators which performed worse regarding windrows. I honestly can't remember if I got windrowing with the high lift blades. If I did, it certainly wasn't any worse than the OEMs. My reason for trying the high lift was to try and eliminate the occasional stray uncut grass blades that the OEM and Gator blades were leaving. I wish I could tell you where I got them. I found them on the internet. I do recall that they weren't just a standard "off the shelf" stock high lift blade as they were described as having a unique increased pitch. The sound of the vacuum they created was impressive. Never had another uncut blade-great crew cut -and I will swear to this day that I was able to suck my neighbor's worms into my yard with them.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

Ridgerunner said:


> and I will swear to this day that I was able to suck my neighbor's worms into my yard with them.


Ha! I think I might look into the high lift blades. I had uncut blades as well and wasn't sure what to attribute it to. I need them soon though as I destroyed the blades currently on the mower when I scalped for the reno.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

I ended up buying the hi lift bagging blades even though I mulch mow. I've had more uncut grass and I'm hoping maybe these will help eliminate or decrease that. Gonna put them on soon.

https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B008IY2ND2/ref=yo_ii_img?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## ericgautier (Apr 22, 2017)

I'm kinda late to the party, but I run Gator Blades on my 48" and love them. I don't have any sort of windrows issues and the blades mulches grass and leaves like no other.


----------



## chrismar (May 25, 2017)

I also run Gator blades (G5s) on my 36" walk behind. I've never had anything else, actually, so nothing to compare them to. I do get windrows sometimes, but only when I'm taking a lot off the top.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

So these new OEM high lift blades left no windrows. I'll stick with them and probably leave them on for mulching leaves. I kept the old blades for when I scalp again. They actually weren't beat up too bad. They weren't great either


----------



## Ridgerunner (May 16, 2017)

pennstater2005 said:


> So these new OEM high lift blades left no windrows. I'll stick with them and probably leave them on for mulching leaves. I kept the old blades for when I scalp again. They actually weren't beat up too bad. They weren't great either


How would you rate the mulching with the new blades?
BTW, my post wasn't an indictment of Gator blades in general. I just wasn't happy with their performance on my Sears (Husqvarna) 46" deck.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

They're excellent. I still have not had any windrows. I'll buy them again.


----------



## Ridgerunner (May 16, 2017)

Good to hear. I was a little apprehensive after recommending them. Glad that I didn't lead you down the a path of regret.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

Ridgerunner said:


> Good to hear. I was a little apprehensive after recommending them. Glad that I didn't lead you down the a path of regret.


Not a chance!!!


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

So I've had a chance to use the high lift blades to mulch leaves in. They're not great for that. I'll probably use the high lift for mulching grass and then switch to the mulching blades once the leaves start falling.


----------

